# Welches Linux/Unix



## i125 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Linuxdistribution ... ok Langes Thema. Zur Zeit arbeite ich mit OpenSuse 10.0 ~ Suse selbst hab ich ca. seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz... aktuell hab ich 10.1 im Testbetrieb, eher schlecht als recht.... ich will definitiv umsteigen.

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Linux/Unix empfehlen was wirklich extrem schnell und stabil läuft und auch nicht so Kopflastig ist wie openSuse, ich dachte erst an Kubuntu/Ubuntu... ist mir aber Wiederrum zu Kopflastig.... ich suche halt was richtig schnelles.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

igfas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich suche halt was richtig schnelles.


Linux from Scratch.  (nutz ich zur Zeit, laeuft wahnsinnsschnell)
Slackware (hab ich zuvor genutzt, laeuft auch ganz gut, nicht so kompliziert zu installieren wie LFS)

Oder schau doch mal hier vorbei.


----------



## i125 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Dennis,

ja das Problem ist halt bei LFS muss man schon Studiert haben ... Ich dachte spontan an FreeBSD... ist auch eher ohne Balast. Die Standard Distrib. sind halt voll balast... und Open Suse ist seit 10.1 für mich gestorben... die Qulität ist nicht besonders hoch, ebenso die Performance. 

Slackware war doch mit das erste Linux?! ... zieh ich mir mal rein.

Nebenbei:
- Medienwiedergabe (DVD,mp3, mpeg usw. )
- Guter Texteditor wie Kate 
- LaTeX 
ist doch auf allen Unix/Linux System möglich oder?

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist Slackware mehr oder weniger der Nachfolger der ersten (?) Linux-Distribution, SLS.
Ich find Slackware gut, hatte bis Anfang April auf meinem Rechner, ich hab hier auf der Arbeit einen Server damit laufen und auch "back home in germany" laeuft mein Server auf Slackware.

Die von Dir gestellten Anforderungen erfuellt auch mein LFS.  Da war es nur etwas mehr Arbeit.


----------



## i125 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Dennis,

was heißt denn mehr arbeit? Beschreib mal LFS ...

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Guckst Du hier. 

Evtl. währe ja auch Debian etwas für Dich.
Da hast Du bei der Installation unter anderm (neben der Vorauswahl für ein Server-/Desktopsystem) auch die Option die Pakete selbst auszuwählen.

Von Ubuntu & Co. würde ich eher die Finger lassen..... da wird auch erstmal allen möglichen Sch**** installiert.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich viel Arbeit im Zusammenhang mit Linux sage, dann mein ich auch VIEL Arbeit. Allein KDE braucht eine halbe Ewigkeit, duerfte sogar laenger dauern als LFS selbst.
Und mit KDE ist es ja nicht getan, bis man da erstmal ankommt muss man erstmal noch 1000 andere Klamotten installieren. Meist nur Kleinkram, aber man sagt ja so schoen: Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. 
Ein frisches LFS belegt ca. 700MB auf Platte, mein System hat mittlerweile stolze 6GB, mit allem was ich brauch und auch ein paar Sachen mehr.  KDE 3.5.2 (welches ich drauf hab, mittlerweile ist aber schon 3.5.3 raus) allein benoetigt ca. 1GB (inklusive KOffice, K3B und ein paar anderen KDE-Programmen).

Aber vielleicht koennte ich Dich ja auch als Tester einspannen? 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/245411-automatisierung-von-linux-scratch.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/246559-namensfindung-fuer-source-distro.html


----------



## i125 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Dennis, hallo Dr. Dau (oder DANA ),

ich kannte schon den Artikel LFS aus dem Wikipedia... Weiß, wenn ich Zukunft mal Langeweile habe, könnte ich mir vorstellen, LFS mal zu testen... Momentan suche ich ein Produktivsystem zum arbeiten, denn OpenSuse 10.1-> ist für den Mülleimer und OpenSuse 10.0 ~ naja... laaaaaaahm, üüüüüüübbbbbbbberrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllaaaaaaadeennnn usw. nix tolles.

Ich denke ich versuch mal Debian mit KDE... und  den ganzen überflüssigen Müll raus... was ist eigentlich mit den Unix Derivaten? Ist das nichts brauchbares? (Free-Open und NetBSD?)

Gibts denn eigentlich ein LFS mit KDE + die wichtigsten Programme? Wirklich was kleine was man so fertig installieren kann?

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

Die BSDs sind eigentlich auch ganz gut. In der Handhabung Linux sehr aehnlich, wie eben alle Unixe sich irgendwo gleichen aber trotzdem hier und da ein paar Unterschiede haben.
Ich hab mir mal FreeBSD angeschaut und find es nicht schlecht, bevorzuge aber persoenlich dann doch Linux. Was ich garnicht mag ist Solaris, damit komm ich nicht wirklich klar. 

Bei LFS geht es nicht bis KDE, da geht es darum ein lauffaehiges und erweiterbares Basissystem zu installieren. Es gibt dann aber auch BLFS (Beyond Linux from Scratch) was dann noch weiter geht und unter anderem auch die Installation von KDE beschreibt.
Einfach mal auf der LFS-Seite was rumgucken, da gibt's viele interessante Sachen. 
"Die wichtigsten Programme" ist eine sehr schwammige Aussage. Darunter versteht jeder etwas anderes. Daher sind wohl die meisten normalen Distributionen auch recht aufgeblaeht, damit fuer jeden ein moeglichst grosser Teil dieser "wichtigen Programme" dabei ist.


----------



## i125 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Dennis,

ok - ich suche sowas:
- Medienwiedergabe (xine,libdvdcss usw.)
- Mozilla Firefox
- Editoren (kate usw.)
- LaTeX Umgebung
- GCC
- SANE
- CUP
- IMAP Client, aktuell Kontakt
- NVU
- GIMP
- KnetAttach
- gaim (icq-> leider, siehe ICQ AGB's)
- skype (bald nimmer->ist zu properitär)

Sowas in der Art.. Mehr brauch ich eigentlich nicht... ab und zu mal K3B... also ein KDE Grundsystem ohne Schnickstack + rubuste Grundbasis.... muss man sich so nebenbei alle 14 CD's von Debian runter laden?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

Kannst Du, wie gesagt, alles auch bei LFS installieren. GCC ist ja eh dabei, wird ja schon zum installieren benoetigt.
Alles andere kommt dann halt nach dem Basis-System, einiges von dem von Dir genannten wird auch bei BLFS besprochen.
Was Du da angesprochen hast kann ich im Grunde alles bieten. Davon abgesehen, dass ich Kopete statt Gaim nutze und Bluefish statt NVU. Und Skype hab ich nur unter Windows drauf.

Wie das mit den Debian-CDs aussieht weiss ich nicht. Ich hatte auf der Arbeit im Emulator mal mit dem Net-Install-Image gespielt, da wird dann waehrend der Installation alles benoetigte runtergeladen.
Falls Du Dir Slackware angucken willst: Da brauchst Du nur die ersten beiden CDs, die anderen beiden enthalten die Sourcen zu der ganzen Software.


----------



## hubeR83 (19. Juli 2006)

Ich kann Kubuntu empfehlen. Habe das seit paar Wochen auf Arbeit als Server laufen und der ist doch sehr Stabil. Baut ja auch auf Debian auf... Schlank ist es meiner Meinung nach auch. Benötigt nur eine CD, und alles weitere kann man ja ohne Probleme grad übers Netz ziehen...
Paketauswahl bietet Debian ja ohnehin eine Riesige, also solltest du da alles finden, was du brauchst.

Naja, deine Entscheidung, wollte nur sagen, das ich damit sehr zufrieden bin!


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juli 2006)

Also wenn Du Debian mit KDE haben willst, solltest Du die Pakete schon selber auswählen.
Denn Debian hat per default Gnome. *bäh*
Man kann KDE zwar auch nachträglich installieren, allerdings nicht ohne Hand an die Config-Files zu legen.

Welche von den 14 CD's Du brauchst, hängt davon ab welche Pakete Du installieren willst..... ich weiss aber nicht ob es irgendwo eine Auflistung gibt..... ich habe mir alle CD's runter geladen.
Du kannst aber auch die beiden DVD's nehem. 
Ansonsten, wie Dennis schon sagt, langt die Netinstall CD eigentlich auch.


----------



## Azi (20. Juli 2006)

Hi,

meine Empfehlung: Gentoo. Wenn aber das System schnell fertig sein soll, bist du da falsch. Und nicht nur da, sondern bei jeder Distribution mit einem Source-Paketmanagement. Wenn du aber auf ein solches Verzichten möchtest, ist dein System langsamer. Also entweder du investierst Zeit im Kompilieren, damit dein System um 1% schneller ist, oder du nimmst ne Distribution, die ein Binary-Paketmanagement hat, da ist es um 1% langsamer. Wenn du dich recht gut auskennst, bist du bei den Source-Distris besser dran, weil du da mehr Kontrolle hast, ansonsten empfehle ich Ubuntu. Ich hab hier 2 PCs, eines mit Gentoo und eines mit Ubuntu. Und ich kann dir sagen, dass Ubuntu wunderbar stabil läuft  Mit den Source-Diustributionen wird es sicherlich vorkommen, dass du merhere Tage ein Problem hast und z.B. den Xserver nicht starten kannst.

Azi


----------



## Caliterra (28. Juli 2006)

Dem kann ich meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten. Gentoo ist eine der besten Linux-Distros die kenne. Die Dokumentation sucht seines gleichen, ebendso wie die Aktualität. Wenn das Grundsystem erst einmal steht dann ist es ein leichtes neue Pakete zu installieren und das System aktuell zuhalten. Die Auswahl an Paketen ist riesig und für jeden ist was dabei. Ich habe schon einige Distros ausprobiert und ich bin immer wieder bei Gentoo gelandet. Ebendso ist die Communitie um Gentoo (z.B. irc.freenode.org #gentoo.de) herum sehr freundlich und hilft einem gern wenn man Probleme hat.

Wenn es Dir aber zu umständlich sein sollte kann ich als Alternative noch Fedora Core 5 empfehlen.


----------

